# Einstellungen Kerio Firewall



## SteveHH (18. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr !


Ich habe mir die Firewall von Kerio installiert und bekomme seit dem mein Internet nicht wirklich zum laufen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was man alles (und vor allen Dingen wie !) konfigurieren muss, damit alles perfekt läuft ? Ich habe zwar alle möglichen Freigaben erstellt, komme aber nicht ins Internet, kann keine emails abrufen  und so weiter und so fort !? Das einzige, was einigermassen läuft (aber auch nur mit 'LowID') ist emule....das Teil schmeisst mir immer raus, das mein Port 4662 nicht zu erreichen ist.... Ich habe den aber freigegeben  Es ist zum heulen...wenn ich einen passenden Griff gefunden hätte, hätte ich den Rechner schon längst aus dem Fenster geschmissen.....schnüff  Das dumme ist, das es für die Firewall keine deutsche Anleitung gibt, das Programm in Englisch ist und es auch keine deutsche Hotline gibt. Ich werde noch wahnsinnig 

Bitte helft mir,


TIA, Steve


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2003)

Ach, die Kerio Firewall ist eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen - echt nicht.

-> Doppelklick auf's Tray Icon
-> File -> Admin
-> Firewall Enable / Ask me First
-> Advanced

In den Filter Rules hast du dann halt alles aufgelistet. Den Netzwerkpad findest du halt unter Microsoft Networking.


----------



## Georg Melher (18. Oktober 2003)

Vor allem gibt es keine *pauschal*  perfekt konfigurierte Firewall. Da ist bei jedem User anders.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *Vor allem gibt es keine pauschal  perfekt konfigurierte Firewall. Da ist bei jedem User anders.  *


Doch! Alles verbieten, was nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Oktober 2003)

Nein, genau andersherum: Standardmäßig ist alles verboten, Benötigtes erlauben.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Nein, genau andersherum: Standardmäßig ist alles verboten, Benötigtes erlauben.  *


Ah, damn! So meinte ich es, hab mich da wohl irgendwie ver-formuliert!


----------

